# First attempt Box Call



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 21, 2015)

Going off of a great instructable post that I found on this forum by screaminskullcalls (many thanks for the great instructions) I made my first attempt at making a box call. It is not completely tuned and far from finished but it is getting closer to being completed every time I get a chance to work on it. It is starting to yelp for me but still higher pitched then I would like. The box is made out of poplar and the paddle is made from oak (from a pallet slat, free wood is good wood!) overall I'm pretty satisfied on how it's coming out for it being my first attempt at a box call. I plan on doing some wood burning on it after I finish tuning and sanding, then finish with a spar urethane.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks good Joshua, welcome to WB .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You have a good start. If it is too high pitched thin the sides down so they can flex more sides that are too thick will cause the pitch to be high and squeak.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 22, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> Welcome aboard. You have a good start. If it is too high pitched thin the sides down so they can flex more sides that are too thick will cause the pitch to be high and squeak.


I'm glad you said that because I was starting to believe I had sanded too much and wasn't going to be able to get it tuned. Thank you for the input!


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome! You will find lots of inspiration and helpful people here! It looks like you're already off to a good start.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 22, 2015)

Well I was able to get my call tuned as best as I could (it will call a bird in range... I think) but I did notice and learn that I need to watch how I sand the tone boards so that I don't knock the radius on the top rail flat (still sounds good to me but it isn't perfect) but next time I will be more careful with my sanding angles (lesson learned). I was also able to wood burn the two ends before I decided to call it quits for today. The call number with my initials underneath and my sloppy freehand rendition of a turkey track.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 23, 2015)

Great for your first one. You're rolling now. Lots and lots of calls are made and shown on this forum. I don't see too many box calls for some reason. Are they that much harder to make than a pot lid call? I don't hunt turkeys but I think the box call is a neat looking gadget. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 23, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Great for your first one. You're rolling now. Lots and lots of calls are made and shown on this forum. I don't see too many box calls for some reason. Are they that much harder to make than a pot lid call? I don't hunt turkeys but I think the box call is a neat looking gadget. Gary



My guess, after making one box call and no other types of calls to compare it to. This style box call has been very time consuming (not a bad thing for me because I did this to relax and relieve stress) but for someone trying to make money in my opinion a turned type call would he much more time effective, not to mention most guys I know and hunt with use pot style and mouth diaphragms... just my view and guess as to why we don't see more box calls being made vs pot types, because when I was looking for plans to make my own I couldn't find very many either.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 23, 2015)

Night Fox Customs said:


> I'm glad you said that because I was starting to believe I had sanded too much and wasn't going to be able to get it tuned. Thank you for the input!


You're welcome and yes it is counter intuitive when it comes to that. Here is the simple explanation, the wood needs to vibrate to make a sound, no vibration no sound except maybe a squeak or three. I have some that are under 1/8" thick on the sides and they scream. Be sure that you do not sand the underside of the paddle smooth, no scratches no traction no sound.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 23, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Great for your first one. You're rolling now. Lots and lots of calls are made and shown on this forum. I don't see too many box calls for some reason. Are they that much harder to make than a pot lid call? I don't hunt turkeys but I think the box call is a neat looking gadget. Gary


Gary box calls are a huge business and the high end makers get amazing amounts of $ and have waiting lists that are years long. Go to a site called The Osage Roost and look through the pics there in the call makers section absolutely beautiful calls from some of the best in the country.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jul 6, 2015)

Was able to tinker around with my box call again yesterday, I wood burned a turkey feather onto the top of the paddle, then I re-profiled the top radius of the box on the belt sander and got it back to where I'm happy with it again, re-tuned it to just about where I want it, and cut a piece of worm hole infested cherry drop my dad had laying around. Still not complete but progress is progress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 7, 2015)

That one is coming right along. You can also bevel to inside top edge of your sides to help tune as well as scuff the top edge of the sides and paddle bottom. The profile on your paddle looks right on good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank y'all for the feed back, I really appreciate it!


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

Lookin' good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

